# Priority in schools



## crazy_cat1987 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi
I was wondering if anyone knew how this worked? I adopted twin boys 3 years ago and the nursery next to me has said they are full and can't accept my boys even though they are adopted and entitled to priority placement! I wondered how I go about this?
Thanks
Catherine


----------



## bulmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Priority placement only applies to compulsory education not to nursery placements.  Once they start reception they will have priority placement which will continue throughout any compulsory education.  Our primary school had a pre-school nursery that wasn't covered even though ironically the reception class was. Fortunately we had a very sensible head teacher who made room for our LO as she was aware that we would be at that school and agreed that consistency was essential.  Try talking to them again to stress the importance to them. Good luck x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Where I live LAC are given priory for nursery spaces too - though I believe it varies around the UK. 
Can you call your LA and speak to someone. 
Or look at your LA's entitlement....does it give priority to LAC?....if so you need to speak to the education department and ask what is going on?


----------

